# Update stuck on Download Suspended. Will Resume Shortly...



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a totally stock, rooted Bionic that I used Cheesecake to find the 5.8.894 update. Found it and clicked download but it never started. It has the icon that the file is downloading but it's stuck at 0% and sucking my battery. I can't find any way to stop it. I powered off and on and that put it to "wifi/off hours" but it'll just try again later and get stuck. I was gonna try and just get the .zip and install that way to see if it would see it and stop trying to download but thought I would try here first.


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> I have a totally stock, rooted Bionic that I used Cheesecake to find the 5.8.894 update. Found it and clicked download but it never started. It has the icon that the file is downloading but it's stuck at 0% and sucking my battery. I can't find any way to stop it. I powered off and on and that put it to "wifi/off hours" but it'll just try again later and get stuck. I was gonna try and just get the .zip and install that way to see if it would see it and stop trying to download but thought I would try here first.


I think I had this problem once on my Droid x. Is it stuck in your notifications shade?


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep. It comes right back after I reboot the phone and never goes anywhere. It must be doing something though because it drains the battery and the phone is warm.


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

sparky697 said:


> Yep. It comes right back after I reboot the phone and never goes anywhere. It must be doing something though because it drains the battery and the phone is warm.


I can't remember for sure, but you can try opening your browser, hit settings soft key, tap more, go to downloads and try to cancel the download that way. The other way I can think of is to go into cwr and factory reset your phone and I'm sure that will take care of it. Try using browser choice first though.


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks! The browser didn't work but I just restored it to and earlier save through CWR and that did the trick. Twice actually because after I did it the first time I decided to try the update again to see if it was something I did wrong and it got stuck again lol.


----------

